# Muzzy Pro, melting plastics.



## Nain (Mar 17, 2010)

After installing the Muzzy pro I've started melting plastics, my AFR is good there is no lean condition. 

First the side plastics started to melt away by the rear of the foot rest. I knew this would be an issue when I installed the system because of how close it came to the plastics so I used to extra heat shielding there. 

Well under load I guess the motor moves a bit in that direction because the pipe came in direct contact with the heat shielding... melting the plastic on the other side. :aargh4:

The second place is the fuse box. The bolt that goes through the heat heat shield under it is wicking heat off of the shield and melting the fuse box.

I played around with this system for quite a wile to get it to fit as good as I could, so it's about as good as it's going to get.

Anyone else have a Muzzy pro and had any of these issues? If so how'd you solve them?

Thanks in advance for any advice or ideas.

Here's some pics of the melted parts.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

the color of the pipes looks like they are getting too hot to me... I thought the pipes should look like the yellowish color in the pic below all the way through...


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

one thing you could do is heat wrap the pipe whever it go close to anything it could melt


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

i melted my plastic by the foot rest and just cut a v in the plastic there but havent had any of the other issues that i know of


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

You could put that reflective heat tape on the bottom of the fuse box that might help


----------



## Nain (Mar 17, 2010)

bruterider27 said:


> You could put that reflective heat tape on the bottom of the fuse box that might help


You mean on the inside? I have it totally covered on the outside. The heat is actually being transferred by the bolt that goes through the bottom of the fuse box into that heat shield. I'm going to try and run it just without that bolt... or maybe insulate around it on the inside. Still, I'm not sure what what Muzzy was thinking with this system, it's a freeking toaster oven even at 12.7-12.9 afr across the board.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Did you check the air/fuel your self? I would add a little bit more to it if it was mine. Who tuned yours? Just curious. Yes...I have seen a lot of issues and read about them doing this. I hope you get it worked out. I know that system ain't cheap. Where you do live at?


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Muzzy fitment is crap. Mine fits horribly. I cant even get it to not leak. Another guy had talked to Muzzy and they told him to send it back so they could check it. It was going to cost him 100 bucks to send it back so he just took it to an exhaust shop and they made some custom stuff for 60 bucks. I am really thinking about selling mine and getting the big gun system.


----------



## Nain (Mar 17, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> Did you check the air/fuel your self? I would add a little bit more to it if it was mine. Who tuned yours? Just curious. Yes...I have seen a lot of issues and read about them doing this. I hope you get it worked out. I know that system ain't cheap. Where you do live at?


I've got an digital AFR wideband gauge on it atm. I had a base tune in my MSD and I worked off that. I live as far north in Ontario as you can go pretty well.

I agree the fitment of this system is quite bad, I couldn't even get the muffler to mount properly without putting some spacers behind the front mount on it. The only reason I got this over say a big gun is I have TRP BBK that's going in the spring and was told the Muzzy pro is the best system to go with the kit.

Thanks for all the suggestions... just need a day off do I can pull this thing all apart again and hopefully find a solution. Dad's coming up for christmas and I'd rather have him driving this ice fishing then my sled which he'd probably wrap around a tree.:thinking:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I did what was stated above. Wrapped the entire system with header wrap. After I installed the pipe/head pipes, i wrapped it all around when the springs are. Double wrap it in those tight places if you can. I haven't melted anything yet. Good luck


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh...yeah your just a little ways from me..lol. 

ThaMule....Thats one of the reason's I prefer the Big Gun.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I will be taking this off and getting the Big gun after new years


----------



## Dkh100 (May 20, 2014)

I have the same exhaust the full set up ,I notice it gets red hot right out of the heads I did wrap most of the exhaust, never got to run it yet to test I'll put pics when I can and I also have to make a custom heat shield for my gas tank cuz it was metaling it


----------



## Dkh100 (May 20, 2014)

Sorry forgot to answer back to this but this is my exhaust wrap and heat shield made


----------

